# White alge ?



## mpdt (Jul 16, 2003)

I keep getting this white spots of I think is alge on the inside of the glass. I can wipe it off with an alge brush but it keeps coming back every week.


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2003)

Where on the glass is it? Is it under the water or where the water meets the air?

If it is near the top, perhaps it's dissolved minerals precipitating out of the water.


----------



## mpdt (Jul 16, 2003)

It is all over my tank. The bottom, the sides, everywhere.


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

yeah i have that sh*t too, get a pleco, works good for me, only prob is the side of the tank my comp is on, i have to clean it every week because he doesnt let anything alive be with him in his side...







i have a gold snail in there, think im gonna get like 4 more, might help


----------



## rbp3rbp3 (Sep 8, 2003)

sounds almost like my tank everything in my tank gets all crudded up with this hard white stuff. looks like shi*


----------



## v4p0r (Aug 14, 2003)

Sounds likke lime scale to me


----------



## mpdt (Jul 16, 2003)

Y'all say a pleco will help with ?


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

mpdt said:


> Y'all say a pleco will help with ?


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2003)

Makoa84 said:


> mpdt said:
> 
> 
> > Y'all say a pleco will help with ?


 Wait, you haven't determined what it is yet.

If it's mineral deposits or some kind of bacteria the pleco won't clean it off the glass.


----------

